# Four-stroke engine design 2



## kadett (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello from Russia! I want to share with you my second engine. The cylinder-piston group used the old refrigerator compressor, piston diameter of 24mm and maximum stroke of 16mm. Spread a small photo report on the progress of construction of the project. I apologize for my English, I use google translator.
The main parts of the engine:

Cylinder and piston




Cylinder head, bronze material. Valve from scraps screws.




Crankshaft and connecting rod. Connecting rod of steel 4mm thick sleeve of bronze.




Prop main bearings are made of bronze.




Camshaft Bearing soldered steel



carburetor



All this is set on the base frame of aluminum 8mm thick.



The ignition system is installed in a box - the cradle.




Engine assembly.





Engine work and ignition:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw69cSlppYs&feature=youtu.be[/ame]

Thank you all for watching, I'll be glad to comments. If you can do that attracts a detailed photos. 

p.s. what code to embed video in a post?


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice work, it looks and runs very nice.



kadett said:


> p.s. what code to embed video in a post?


 
On the Youtube page where you watch your video, just copy the whole web address and paste it in your post. That will work.

So your video at - https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw69cSlppYs&feature=youtu.be just paste it in without the gap I put in and :

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw69cSlppYs&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## Swifty (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice engine, and so easy to start as well.

Paul.


----------



## bmac2 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice engine and a cool use of parts. With the belt drive you can hear the exhaust note. With mine all I get on a video is gear noise. 
Going to try google translator for some Russian Thm:

&#1061;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1096;&#1080;&#1081; &#1076;&#1074;&#1080;&#1075;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100; &#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1093;&#1083;&#1072;&#1076;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1080;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1081;. &#1057; &#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084; &#1074;&#1099; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077;&#1090;&#1077; &#1091;&#1089;&#1083;&#1099;&#1096;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1099;&#1093;&#1083;&#1086;&#1087;&#1072;. &#1057; &#1084;&#1086;&#1077;&#1081; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086; &#1103; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1072;&#1102; &#1085;&#1072; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086; &#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1091;&#1082;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1096;&#1091;&#1084;

 I didn't know I had that font.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice engine!! Congratulations from Canada.--Brian Rupnow


----------



## Longboy (Sep 2, 2014)

Enjoyed your model kadett. I've only seen one other refrigerator compressor cylinder used as a basis for a model engine on Youtube!


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Kadett,
Excellent work with available material. I have seen nicer looking engines that didn't run as well as yours.
gbritnell


----------



## gus (Sep 2, 2014)

Seeing is believing. So easy to hand start. Makes me rethink why my engines are so hard to start with electric starter.

Plan to build a '' Jan Ridder''  vapor I.C. Engine next year. All Jan's engines are also so easy hand spin start.


----------



## kadett (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you very much guys are very pleased to read that you liked the engine.


----------



## ashwani (Oct 4, 2014)

splendid work comrade.....congradulations from india


----------

